# Lakers enter Francis Sweepstakes



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I really should be opposed to this, but I just want us to make any kind of big deal.

LINK

_The Lakers are "aggressively" pursuing a trade that would send forward Lamar Odom to the Magic for Francis in a *multiplayer deal*, NBA sources told the Orlando Sentinel today. _ 

The key there is "multiplayer deal", so let's not all get our knickers in a twist, saying things like, "trading Odom for Francis?!" because other players would be included.

If we're trading Odom, I would hope that we would be requesting another SF in return. I'd be satisfied with Deshawn Stevenson. He's having a solid year and shooting a good percentage. However, the guy I really want is Hedo Turkoglu.

My idea...

*Lakers Trade:* 
Lamar Odom
Slava Medvedenko
Devean George
Miami's First Round Pick

*Magic Trade:* 
Steve Francis
Hedo Turkoglu

LINK

PG: Steve Francis...Sasha Vujacic
SG: Kobe Bryant...Smush Parker...Von Wafer
SF: Hedo Turkoglu...Luke Walton...Devin Green
PF: Brian Cook...Kwame Brown...Ronny Turiaf
C: Chris Mihm...Andrew Bynum

That team would make the playoffs. The trade gives Orlando approximately $8.5 million in cap relief for next season, a young versatile player in Odom, a first round pick in the 20s and frees up their PG rotation a bit.

PG: Jameer Nelson...Carlos Arroyo...Travis Diener
SG: Deshawn Stevenson...Keyon Dooling
SF: Grant Hill...Devean George
PF: Lamar Odom...Darko Milicic...Pat Garrity
C: Dwight Howard...Tony Battie

Looking at that bunch, they could even put on a surge in the second half to get them the 8th seed.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

How bout for Francis and Dhow


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That would be interesting but how interesting would Francis and Kobe be together? With that said that could have great potential


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Lakermike05 said:


> How bout for Francis and Dhow


I hope you are either high or drunk.....


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

yeah..putting Kobe and Francis in one backcourt? Two BallHogs won't make the Lakers make the playoffs..*I rather have the present squad rather than dealing for Steve Francis*...


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I really should be opposed to this, but I just want us to make any kind of big deal.
> 
> LINK
> 
> ...



I personally think that you don't need to add the pick in there to get that deal done, but is so...so be it. Thats a good lineup for both teams. Odom is just not working for you guys I swear everytime I read a boxscore he has like 8 points..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

ravor44 said:


> yeah..putting Kobe and Francis in one backcourt? Two BallHogs won't make the Lakers make the playoffs..*I rather have the present squad rather than dealing for Steve Francis*...


We need a scorer. Kobe and Francis would be an interesting pair. The two of them can create off of the dribble, which would set up easy shots for each other. If we could get a shooter like Turkoglu in the deal, it would just make it great.

I think Kobe and Francis could work it out. Heck, it sure is worth a try. We KNOW that Kobe and Odom aren't going to work, so why not trade him for another gamble? It can't make us any worse.

Kobe and Francis could be great, and it could not. But either way...it'd be a hell of a back court.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Actually supposedly the Lakers would send off Francis for a big is what I'm hearing..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Actually supposedly the Lakers would send off Francis for a big is what I'm hearing..


3-team deal? Some whackos over at CL and LG are saying Garnett...but when do they not think we're trying to get Garnett?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Vintage said:


> I hope you are either high or drunk.....



Or sarcastic?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Exactly.. I just dont get the Odom for Francis trade unless we get a big along  .. More than likely that's just what I think, not what I'm hearing.. I'm not buying anything until anything if anything happens. Not when Mitch is doin some things.. Then again they cant be happy with this team?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Lakermike05 said:


> Or sarcastic?



Its a friday night; i assumed....


my bad.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I think Francis/Kobe would work if setup the right way, but we would still be a mediocre team. Why do we have to give up a first round pick for this proven cancer? Francis is the type that needs an obvious superior talent with him to defer, and Kobe is exactly that. However, Kobe would have to be the facilitator, and Francis at the wing. Then what? We have no way to acquire more bigs or even depth for that matter. I say no to dealing for Francis UNLESS it is a complete bargain.

BTW, I would have rather traded Odom for Artest than Francis.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Vintage said:


> Its a friday night; i assumed....
> 
> 
> my bad.


Or maybe all 3? Hehe :wink:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

if you want the lakers' opponent to score 120 pts a night sure lets take hedo and francis


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I know I haven't been around here in a looong time but I just had to drop my :twocents: on this one. I feel Lamar has been the weakest link on this team all year long with respects to expectations, but trading him for Steve Francis?? Good lord, please no. Honestly though I'm not even worried about cuz I'm sure it's nothing but an unfounded rumor.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow hey Locke, how's it going


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

People at CL are saying it's a 3 team deal where we get TMac?!
Man I'm probably getting excited over nothing but that would be a fun team to watch.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2436217&highlight=francis#post2436217

As I have been saying for the past year, Minnesota and LA are the two front-runners.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Francis and Bryant? Awww heck no. You just cant have 2 players who dominate the ball so much in the backcourt. Francis doesnt really offer anything IMO. Average shooter, selfish, turns the ball over like crazy, and dribbles too much.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Why would u guys want Steve Francis anyway?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

^ because we're desperate


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

What I'm starting to think is, if Francis plays the role of the initiator(crazy thought but why not, no one says on offense this player has to play this spot on the floor, so why couldn't a PG do it?). He can rebound well, pass well, and can take advantage when a team isn't looking unlike Lamar it seems. Kobe can play without the ball if the attention is on Francis, setting him up for easy jumpers, and George if it comes to him playing SF can hit open J's relatively well (he plays the big guard role, the 3 point rule). It's not orthodox, but neither is the triangle. On defense it's a slighty different set obviously, but Francis while not a great defender when happy is a definite improvement over Smush. George is an improved on D over Odom and Kobe is Kobe. It CAN work out...

However, if the Lakers feel like doing something else after that they can deal Francis to Minnesota for a couple of players, plus cheap guys like Eddie Griffin and Marcus Banks(the T'Wolves unfortunately don't have expiring contracts).


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I actually know Steve personaly and with what he's got going in his personal life I would never trade Odom for him . If we can get him by not trading Odom and giving up George's and Slava's contract I'd take him with Odom.


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> I actually know Steve personaly and with what he's got going in his personal life I would never trade Odom for him . If we can get him by not trading Odom and giving up George's and Slava's contract I'd take him with Odom.


Well then again I'd expect the Magic to give a little bit more than meets the eye in this deal to make it even.

After that I'd trade Mihm for whatever I could get. Maybe Minnesota's duo of Griffin+McCants. Griffin could start at PF. Great shot-blocker...

PG- Francis
SG- Kobe
SF- George
PF- Griffin
C- Kwame

Plus whatever we got from Orlando to make it fair. It's not so bad at all. Backcourt and frontcourt D improve and scoring probably goes up a tad (George in full time would probably score about the same Smush does now).


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I really should be opposed to this, but I just want us to make any kind of big deal.
> 
> LINK
> 
> ...


I hate to admit it but that looks nice. The only problem is that Francis and Kobe will have to altarnate their ficillitating role every now and then. Still, Francus can create his own shot and has proven to be able to create shots for others (Maybe Kwame can benifit) The other problem is that with this lineup, for us to be successful we need to play Rudy T style because I still don't think that this team can get the triangle well anytime soon also our defense and rebounder takes a severe hit with Odom gone......ok, maybe the more I think about it, this may not be any better

To make it work,
I would have the depth like this...

*PG:* Frances...Smush...Sasha__"_Here, Smush and Sasha can be our PG fustraters off the bench_
*SG:* Kobe...Sasha...Wafer _____Walton and Ronny can provide the energy and huslte, and Kwame can_
*SF:* Hedo...Walton...Green _____be where appearently he is more comfortable - a back-up center, _
*PF:* Cook...Ronny...Kwame _____which he can bring the post D..Then Andrew can be put in to get the _
*C:* Mihm...Kwame...Andrew _____crowd going and also provide D"_

I say make this trade because it is not going to hurt us unless Francis is injured. We are curing our biggest problem which is scoring and energy (Hedo and Francis a capable of scoring 20 per nght.) Trade also Helps the Magic too which is another plus.


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

The One said:


> I hate to admit it but that looks nice. The only problem is that Francis and Kobe will have to altarnate their ficillitating role every now and then. Still, Francus can create his own shot and has proven to be able to create shots for others (Maybe Kwame can benifit) The other problem is that with this lineup, for us to be successful we need to play Rudy T style because I still don't think that this team can get the triangle well anytime soon also our defense and rebounder takes a severe hit with Odom gone......ok, maybe the more I think about it, this may not be any better
> 
> To make it work,
> I would have the depth like this...
> ...


The thing is atleast up until this point I've never heard that the facilitator of the offense has to be a certain height or anything of the sort. All I know is that he has to be able to drive relatively well, but also hit the mid-range shot as Pippen could do. Steve Francis can do all of those and then some. When he's determined which he will be in L.A. getting to play alongside Kobe, he can score extremely well. With that pressure that he provides from the wing position (yes basically he becomes the point forward), he can allow Kobe to have even easier shots. What about the 1 position? George at this point would play there. The 1 commonly gets the ball along the sidelines where George usually is good at shooting the three. In full-time he can definitely put up the same amount of points as Smush (12ppg). When playing well Francis rebounds about 6 rpg. George also around 6 so far if he plays 25 mpg, which is reasonable. Odom rebounds close to 9rpg and Parker just under 4 so rebounding wouldn't take too big of a hit at all. Defense however would really improve because George can guard the other team's best player. Odom CANNOT...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Jaj said:


> The thing is atleast up until this point I've never heard that the facilitator of the offense has to be a certain height or anything of the sort. All I know is that he has to be able to drive relatively well, but also hit the mid-range shot as Pippen could do. Steve Francis can do all of those and then some. When he's determined which he will be in L.A. getting to play alongside Kobe, he can score extremely well. With that pressure that he provides from the wing position (yes basically he becomes the point forward), he can allow Kobe to have even easier shots. What about the 1 position?* George at this point would play there.* The 1 commonly gets the ball along the sidelines where *George usually is good at shooting the three.* In full-time he can definitely put up the same amount of points as Smush (12ppg). When playing well Francis rebounds about 6 rpg. George also around 6 so far if he plays 25 mpg, which is reasonable. Odom rebounds close to 9rpg and Parker just under 4 so rebounding wouldn't take too big of a hit at all. Defense however would really improve because* George can guard the other team's best player.* Odom CANNOT...


Good point, as far as the point Foward scenario.

*But for this trade to happen, George WIll have to leave, so are defense will still take a hit nomatter what.*


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

The One said:


> Good point, as far as the point Foward scenario.
> 
> *But for this trade to happen, George WIll have to leave, so are defense will still take a hit nomatter what.*


I don't know about however. We'd have nobody to play defense on SGs/SFs. I wouldn't want Walton starting :curse: 

Odom for Francis works out money-wise. Probably the Lakers should ask Orlando to add in the rights to Fran Vazquez as well.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

No matter how bad lamar is, no matter how badly i want Francis i wont give up Odom for francis


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Great deal for the Lakers. All Stevie has to do to fit into this squad is revamp his dribbling habits, become comfortable playing without the ball for large stretches of minutes during games, learn a structured offense entirely different than any he has ever run, and then simply totally readjust his outlook on basketball for the rest of his prime career. Uh, yeah.

Unless the Lakers were able to acquire him for expiring contracts and minimal talent, I don't see swapping Odom for Stevie improving the Lakers that much. In fact, Francis may be an even worse fit than Odom, since he's not a consistent jump shooter, like Odom, and needs the ball in his hands a large majority of the time he is on the court to stay comfortable, like Odom. However, he's a far far superior scorer and much more aggressive in general, and I bet he'd facilitate the offense and read defenses better than Odom. But he'd still need to break about 10 ingrained habits and become a different player. Can it happen? I wouldn't bet my life on it, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

Well Odom hasn't done it so far so Francis wouldn't be far behind :biggrin: 

His jumper is better is Odom's jumper. Until he gets comfortable in the offense I think the overall team defense improvement will do just fine.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

OK, I didn't read the article fully and now other published reports are saying it's a *multi-team* deal. And now this guy that works for the Lakers is telling me Jerry Buss told him Tracy McGrady is going to be a Laker next week. That would be cool with me. Very cool. Uh, yeah. :laugh:


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

EHL said:


> OK, I didn't read the article fully and now other published reports are saying it's a multi-*team* deal. And now this guy that works for the Lakers is telling me Jerry Buss told him Tracy McGrady is going to be a Laker next week. That would be cool with me. Very cool.


Even if the Lakers were to acquire Steve Francis without giving up Odom and then try and send him to Houston I don't even know the if the Rockets would accept that for T-Mac. Very unlikely....Actually impossible pretty much.

The BEST scenario in my mind is getting Francis+the rights to Fran Vazquez and maybe a 2nd round pick or something small.

Then the team will atleast be very strong on D. Francis will take the initiator role(no one ever said the point forward has to be a certain height or anything). Now about the C situation. If Kwame keeps starting he'll begin to become a decent C versus at PF where he's lost as of now. Mihm could be traded to multiple teams who can use a top 12 starting C(believe it or not) who's young and has a good salary. The goal? Acquiring a good shot-blocking PF...

Minnesota possibly? McCants and Eddie Griffin?

PG- Francis
SG- Kobe
SF- George
PF- Griffin
C- Brown

On defense, that's very capable especially in the low-post as both players complement each other. As for offense Francis should average quite good numbers in the initiator role. George can replace Smush's offensive production and Kobe will be Kobe.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, Tmac won't happen, that's pipe. :laugh:

But in all honesty, I don't see Francis becoming a Laker. I see him in a 3-way deal, though, with the Lakers getting a player not from the Magic but from an unknown 3rd team.


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

This is crazy! If we did not deal Odom for one of the top ten two-way players in the league+Croshere, why the heck would we trade for Steve Francis NASTY contract. Keep Odom! Learning the triangle takes time and I would prefer for him to stay here. He has no where to go up(or stay the same.)

Devean George+Aaron Mckie+ Slava Medvenko for Steve Francis+ first round draft pick. For me thats good enough, 10.5m cap relief is good and having a problematic player gone is great for the Magic.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Guys, remember the source. They have never been right on any Laker trade speculation, except for the times they quote real people in the media. These guys don't know there *** from a hole in the ground.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

i wouldnt mind Francis. Like someone else said before, i think he wouldnt cause too many problems if he were deferring to a clear cut superior player.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm not sure how I feel about the Lakers obtaining Francis. I like LO even though he's inconsistent.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

nguyen_milan said:


> No matter how bad lamar is, no matter how badly i want Francis i wont give up Odom for francis


All it does is plug one hole and create another one. Not only that but you are replacing Odom with an inferior player. Odom, while flawed, can get you a better player and a better fit than Steve Francis.


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

Pinball said:


> All it does is plug one hole and create another one. Not only that but you are replacing Odom with an inferior player. Odom, while flawed, can get you a better player and a better fit than Steve Francis.


I don't think that's true at all. I'd rather have Devean George starting and atleast playing good D than I would Smush getting blasted by and getting a steal once in a while to make himself look decent. 

I'd say for the deal to be fair it has to be something like Odom for Francis+the rights to Fran Vazquez. I'm pretty sure Vazquez would be far more interested in joining the Lakers than the magic and that basically gives us a young aggressive PF. However, if the deal is just for Francis without offcourse involving Odom than we should assume that Mihm is involved. Those are the Lakers two trade chips at the moment. All I know is that Mihm needs to be traded and soon to get any value for him. A deal to Minnesota might be fair, since they need a center BADLY. Maybe Mihm for McCants+Eddie Griffin might make sense.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Pinball said:


> All it does is plug one hole and create another one. Not only that but you are replacing Odom with an inferior player. Odom, while flawed, can get you a better player and a better fit than Steve Francis.



Your right, Francis cannot create shots for people as Lamar can . Lamar like it or not is a better fit then Francis.


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Your right, Francis cannot create shots for people as Lamar can . Lamar like it or not is a better fit then Francis.


I like Odom's passing ability as well, but how does Francis not create shots though? He might be able to create more however because he can attack the basket or take a mid-range shot better than Odom can off the dribble. Pippen's important role in the offense was not just passing, he scored 20ppg. Francis can do that but Odom can't. When Francis was the PG for Houston, he worked with Cuttino because Mobley could shoot spot-up. Kobe can do the same and that's what his role is supposed to be this year. When defense collapse on Francis, Kobe may be open or atleast George for a wide open shot(he's decent at those). If the defense doesn't respect Francis buh-bye...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Jaj said:


> I like Odom's passing ability as well, but how does Francis not create shots though? He might be able to create more however because he can attack the basket or take a mid-range shot better than Odom can off the dribble. Pippen's important role in the offense was not just passing, he scored 20ppg. Francis can do that but Odom can't. When Francis was the PG for Houston, he worked with Cuttino because Mobley could shoot spot-up. Kobe can do the same and that's what his role is supposed to be this year. When defense collapse on Francis, Kobe may be open or atleast George for a wide open shot(he's decent at those). If the defense doesn't respect Francis buh-bye...



Kobes role is a spot up shooter? :laugh:


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Kobes role is a spot up shooter? :laugh:


That was the wrong way of saying it. I'm mainly trying to say Kobe can play without the ball.


By the way as a sidenote, doesn't anybody else find it funny that the two players in their prime that would make this offense run incredibly well would be Doug Christie and Brian Grant...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Jaj said:


> That was the wrong way of saying it. I'm mainly trying to say Kobe can play without the ball.
> 
> 
> By the way as a sidenote, doesn't anybody else find it funny that the two players in their prime that would make this offense run incredibly well would be Doug Christie and Brian Grant...



Or Rodman...


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

*This Trade Succeeded!*

*Los Angeles Lakers*



<table class="tablehead" style="clear: both;" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"> <tbody><tr class="colhead"><th colspan="2">Incoming Players</th></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td width="35">







</td><td valign="top">Steve Francis
*Salary: *$13,700,000 *Years Remaining: *3
*PTS:* 16.3 *REB:* 4.8 *AST:* 5.7 *PER:* 16.23
</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td width="35">







</td><td valign="top">Keyon Dooling
*Salary: *$3,100,000 *Years Remaining: *2
*PTS:* 9.0 *REB:* 2.0 *AST:* 2.0 *PER:* 10.23
</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
*Outgoing Players: *Aaron McKie, Lamar Odom, Devean George







*Orlando Magic*



<table class="tablehead" style="clear: both;" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="colhead"><th colspan="2">Incoming Players</th></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td width="35">







</td><td valign="top">Aaron McKie
*Salary: *$2,500,000 *Years Remaining: *1
*PTS:* 0.3 *REB:* 1.3 *AST:* 0.6 *PER:* 4.26
</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td width="35">







</td><td valign="top">Lamar Odom
*Salary: *$11,448,596 *Years Remaining: *3
*PTS:* 13.9 *REB:* 9.2 *AST:* 5.3 *PER:* 16.27
</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td width="35">







</td><td valign="top">Devean George
*Salary: *$5,000,600 *Years Remaining: *0
*PTS:* 7.0 *REB:* 4.0 *AST:* 1.1 *PER:* 12.02
</td></tr></tbody></table>
*Outgoing Players: *Steve Francis, Keyon Dooling


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

GoDWade said:


> *This Trade Succeeded!*
> 
> *Los Angeles Lakers*
> 
> ...


I just don't see a reason to trade Devean George however. Who's going to start at SF? 

The best deal would be to send Odom+Slava for Vazquez plus Francis. I think Vazquez would be more inclined to play for the Lakers than the Magic :angel: 

Then the Lakers can deal Chris Mihm away to another team such as the T'Wolves for Eddie Griffin+McCants.

PG- Francis, Parker, Vujajic
SG- Kobe, McCants, McKie
SF- George, Walton(I know it'll be a little shakey for a while until the Lakers can acquire a better player in the off-season for the MLE)
PF- Griffin, Cook, Turiaf
C- Brown, Bynum, Vazquez(when he comes here)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

anybody ever think that maybe they could move Kobe to the SF spot and have Smush run point with Francis at the 2 guard?

just an idea.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Odom, George, Vujacic, Mckie and Medvedenko for Francis, Hedo, Garrity, Outlaw and Augmon...


----------



## MR BRYANT (May 31, 2005)

I design traades that make all teams happy and gives them eit her youth,cap room,or a need. I have designed the perfect trade:
L.A. Lakers Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Andrew Bynum
7-0 C from St. Joseph (HS)
2.0 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 0.2 apg in 7.7 minutes 
Stanislav Medvedenko
6-10 PF from Ukraine (Foreign)
1.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.5 apg in 3.5 minutes 
Devean George
6-8 SF from Augsburg-MN
7.0 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 23.1 minutes 
Lamar Odom
6-10 SF from Rhode Island
13.9 ppg, 9.2 rpg, 5.3 apg in 39.2 minutes 
Incoming 
Allen Iverson
6-0 PG from Georgetown
33.2 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 7.3 apg in 43.3 minutes 
Kyle Korver
6-7 SF from Creighton
11.0 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 2.3 apg in 31.8 minutes 
Tony Battie
6-11 C from Texas Tech
8.0 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 0.6 apg in 26.8 minutes 
Change in team outlook: +28.3 ppg, -2.4 rpg, and +3.1 apg. 


Philadelphia Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Allen Iverson
6-0 PG from Georgetown
33.2 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 7.3 apg in 43.3 minutes 
Kyle Korver
6-7 SF from Creighton
11.0 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 2.3 apg in 31.8 minutes 
Incoming 
Devean George
6-8 SF from Augsburg-MN
7.0 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 23.1 minutes 
Stephon Marbury
6-2 PG from Georgia Tech
18.1 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 6.9 apg in 39.1 minutes 
Nate Robinson
5-9 PG from Washington
8.3 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 1.8 apg in 19.7 minutes 
Trevor Ariza
6-8 SF from UCLA
4.6 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 1.3 apg in 19.8 minutes 
Change in team outlook: -6.2 ppg, +6.8 rpg, and +1.5 apg. 


New York Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Anfernee Hardaway
6-7 SG from Memphis
2.5 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 18.0 minutes 
Stephon Marbury
6-2 PG from Georgia Tech
18.1 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 6.9 apg in 39.1 minutes 
Nate Robinson
5-9 PG from Washington
8.3 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 1.8 apg in 19.7 minutes 
David Lee
6-9 PF from Florida
4.5 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 0.7 apg in 16.1 minutes 
Trevor Ariza
6-8 SF from UCLA
4.6 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 1.3 apg in 19.8 minutes 
Incoming 
Lamar Odom
6-10 SF from Rhode Island
13.9 ppg, 9.2 rpg, 5.3 apg in 39.2 minutes 
Steve Francis
6-3 PG from Maryland
16.3 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 5.7 apg in 37.9 minutes 
Change in team outlook: -7.8 ppg, -2.7 rpg, and -1.7 apg. 


Orlando Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Steve Francis
6-3 PG from Maryland
16.3 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 5.7 apg in 37.9 minutes 
Tony Battie
6-11 C from Texas Tech
8.0 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 0.6 apg in 26.8 minutes 
Incoming 
Andrew Bynum
7-0 C from St. Joseph (HS)
2.0 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 0.2 apg in 7.7 minutes 
Stanislav Medvedenko
6-10 PF from Ukraine (Foreign)
1.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.5 apg in 3.5 minutes 
Anfernee Hardaway
6-7 SG from Memphis
2.5 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 18.0 minutes 
David Lee
6-9 PF from Florida
4.5 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 0.7 apg in 16.1 minutes 
Change in team outlook: -14.3 ppg, -1.7 rpg, and -2.9 apg. 



Successful Scenario 
There were BYC players involved in this trade, so this trade is subject to the BYC provisions of the CBA. Due to L.A. Lakers, Philadelphia, New York and Orlando being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. L.A. Lakers, Philadelphia, New York and Orlando had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out unless trade exceptions were used for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Really hope we don't get Franics. Would rather have a big.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Francis? Talk about two players that don't mesh... Francis couldn't even play with Yao, and Yao didn't even WANT the ball. How in gods name will he play with Kobe? Plus you give up George and Odom for him, Francis then has to play 2 guard. So you have Smush defending the PG and Francis having to guard a 2 guard? Then Kobe has to take on SF's? Not only does it not work offensively, it doesn't work at ALL defensively... O and just some food for though, the backup SF would be Luke Walton


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Francis trade talks ongoing*
BY JOHN DENTON
FLORIDA TODAY



> ORLANDO - Orlando Magic assistant general manager Otis Smith said Saturday that while he's continuing trade talks involving point guard Steve Francis he's had no contact with the Los Angeles Lakers about a potential deal for Lamar Odom.
> 
> Smith said his efforts to move Francis are simply about being bettering a Magic team that limped into the NBA All-Star break at 19-32. Orlando lost six in a row before the break and 10 of 11.
> 
> ...


[Here]


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

^
^
^
I think It's time for us to face the fact that the Lakers are not going to make any changes to this team this season. Mitch right now is probably scared to take another risk especially with giving up Odom, which I don't blame him because that Kwame trade where he risk giving up Bulter, has not turned out well. Now the only player left from the Shaq trade is Odom and I don't think they (Buss and Mitch) want him gone yet even if Kobe or Phil feel otherwise.

As for our season now.......just read the Sig


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

thats cool that everyone wants to post all these rumors...none of them will actually happen


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

The OC Register says this morning that the Lakers have ZERO interest in Steve Francis. I'd have to believe that, it really doesn't make sense. Since this was all coming from the Orlando Sentinel, I'm sure, once again, it is just a local area paper trying to pump up the trade value of their disgruntled superstar.


We ain't gettin' Francis, and I don't want him here anyway.

Werd.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Or you could go by what the Magic dude said.. He said that before they traded for Darko.. or you could go by the LATimes speaking out... Still though it's interesting even though I dont know if anything will happen..


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

well the Lakers need atleast a post presence....ANYONE hahaha


i dont think they need a PG, but if anything will happen at all....thats another story


doubt anything will happen....either someone steps up besides kobe....or the Lakers wont even 

finish over 500 , i hope im wrong, cuz i want to see them in the playoffs not at the expense of the

Clips of course :biggrin:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Francis = Headaches.............I think im just about the only one who thinks that Lamar will come forth and suceed for this team, Bash me haters but thats what I belive.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Lakermike05 said:


> Francis = Headaches..............


Literally. The guy's play was even worse because he suffered from migraine headaches. I don't kow if he still does but I'm just not a fan. He's also 29, which means he's basically peaked as a player. This is the best you're ever going to get.


----------



## bluedawgalex (Aug 1, 2005)

noooo..not francis.. i'd rather keep the team intact.. then to trade for francis he's a cancer


----------

